# purple kayak



## mcav (Jun 1, 2008)

I paddled gore creek from east vail to intermountain and there was a purple kayak on the north shore of bank by the furthest east golf hole on the vail course. Sorry didn't get the brand. It's safe for now, but if the water comes up it will be gone.


----------



## notabrobra (May 21, 2008)

Hey thanks so much, we pulled the old lazer out from under the deck for a friend to borrow. We are heading towards the golf course to look for it right now.


----------

